# excellent puppy resources



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I keep looking these up for the new puppy owners, and I finally decided to start a thread so I could just link to it each time instead! These two free PDFs are excellent resources for BEFORE and AFTER you get your puppy! Good luck, puppy owners, and be sure to post plenty of photos so we can all ooh and ahh!

https://www.dogstardaily.com/files/BEFORE You Get Your Puppy.pdf

https://www.dogstardaily.com/files/downloads/AFTER_You_Get_Your_Puppy.pdf


----------



## Lah1120 (Apr 29, 2018)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah I have promoted those two from day one. Ian Dunbar is the most recognized positive dog trainer who basically started puppy training classes . Dog Star Daily has any topic one could want. https://www.dogstardaily.com/


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for telling me about this post at our virtual play date, @ShamaMama.

I just downloaded both of these. I have to admit I am a little overwhelmed. Between these, the online 'homeschooling training' I joined, the Great Courses series and a multitude of youtube online training programs - it is a lot. I need to focus and figure out which one to concentrate on first.


----------

